# Rci Wyndham /worldmark



## morgandurant (Apr 13, 2009)

I have an RCI membership (3yrs) which I bought for WM usage. I just bought a Wyndham resale which includes a RCI membership. Can I combine the 2 memberships or are they mutually exclusive.


----------



## mshatty (Apr 13, 2009)

No you cannot combine them.  However, with the RCI Weeks account you have with Wyndham you can deposit other non-Wyndham weeks into it.  RCI won't allow you to combine a WM and Wyn RCI accounts.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 14, 2009)

Another note:  If you use Worldmark credits to get into a Wyndham property via RCI -- you are charged housekeeping fees.  We paid $65/week at Las Vegas.  Was told that is the contractual arrangement.


----------



## morgandurant (Apr 14, 2009)

*Rci Fee*

I was also charged $65 housekeeping fee for a non Wyndham resort in Hawaii so it is not just Wyndham resorts where there is a charge.


----------



## morgandurant (Apr 14, 2009)

*RCI accounts*

I should clarify my real question on RCI accounts. Can I eliminate one account and be reimbursed for 2 years and just use the Wndham RCI account??


----------

